# Logging Companies



## mark thompson (Sep 11, 2015)

Does anyone know of good logging companies near kalkaska? I have 10 acres in kalkaska and want to thin out my woods and I do not want to get screwed over by some loggers so I am wondering if you know of any good loggers who do things the right way and do not leave a mess. My neighbor had a company come out and they nicked a lot of trees damaging them and left a big mess and it looks horrible so I would like someone who does a great job and gives me a bang for my buck.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Hire a consulting forester and get the best price possible for your timber.


----------



## mark thompson (Sep 11, 2015)

What does a forester do? And how much would that cost me? I am trying to get a logger out that does a great job, I am only a college student and really don't have the money for a forester. I am looking to make the habitat better for the deer as well as the woods but I don't want a logger to do a crappy job and leave their mess behind.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

What constitutes a "crappy job" and "leaving their mess behind"? In all likelihood, what you are seeing is what happens when timber is cut. In over 40 years of timber work I have yet to see a "perfect" job. There are always unmerchantable tops and cut off butts, and sometimes wood with rotten centers that are left too. If any significant amount of moisture is in the soil or a rain event occurs during the cutting there will likely be some soil disturbance too. Unless a person is dealing with a silvicultural clear cut there is also going to be a certain percentage of nicked trees, much more so if the cutting is done during spring and early summer and/or if the wrong equipment is used and/or if the operators are inexperienced or don't give a $#!^. 

The key to minimizing all of the above is having someone experienced in dealing with loggers working on your behalf to help you designate the trees that should be removed to accomplish your goals, able to draw up a contract with YOUR best interests in mind and not the interests of a logger who will be gone in a week or two, and who will be inspecting the job on a regular basis to see that the contract specifications are being met. Also, someone who makes sure you get paid for your wood and who can hold a performance bond to assure things are as they should be when the logger leaves is really nice to have in your corner.

The bottom, bottom line is quite simple. The BEST ADVICE is to reread post #2 above and follow L2HEUP's suggestion. What is the cost? There should be no out of pocket cost to you because most foresters are willing to work on a commission basis. When timber is put up for auction most winning bids come in 30% to 50% higher than what loggers generally offer to landowners on a negotiated sale. I have seen sales come in over 450% higher than a logger's offer but that is the exception rather than the rule. 

The SECOND BEST ADVICE is to tackle the sale on your own and take your chances. FM


----------



## YOTEANTIDOTE (Dec 25, 2005)

You will have a hard time getting someone to come out and thin out 10 acres.
Good luck.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

YOTEANTIDOTE said:


> You will have a hard time getting someone to come out and thin out 10 acres.
> Good luck.


I agree hard to get someone to move iron for 10 acres kind of losing money for anyone


----------



## Redranger (May 20, 2012)

J D said:


> I agree hard to get someone to move iron for 10 acres kind of losing money for anyone


I respectfully disagree. Two years ago I was approached by a forester who successfully managed a selective cut of approximately 2 1/2 acres of a ten acre parcel. If memory serves me correct, 42 mature red and white oaks were harvested. Unless you arrange otherwise, be prepared for the remaining tops...I wasn't, it it took until now to get rid of most of them. The good news, the forest re growth is amazing. 

If interested, PM and I'll share the foresters name and number.


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Redranger said:


> I respectfully disagree. Two years ago I was approached by a forester who successfully managed a selective cut of approximately 2 1/2 acres of a ten acre parcel. If memory serves me correct, 42 mature red and white oaks were harvested. Unless you arrange otherwise, be prepared for the remaining tops...I wasn't, ititequp took until now to get rid of most of them. The good news, the forest re growth is amazing.
> 
> If interested, PM and I'll share the foresters name and number.


I do not doubt that but if op doesn't have a forester than it would be hard to get a logger to move his equipment your Forrester must of had a logger very close by
Sorry of all the improper spaces new phone I'm typing on


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

http://www.drysdaleforestry.com/timber_sale_preparation.htm

Very good reputation in the area and could give you some recommendations.


----------



## mark thompson (Sep 11, 2015)

I called a few foresters and they would not do it for 10 acres. The recommended getting a conservationist out to look at my property. So I do not know what to do. Everyone says get a forester and I agree but no one I called would do it for 10 acres.


----------



## hardmaple73 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Mark. My name is Sean and I work for Maple Ridge Hardwoods INC in Sterling MI. Give me a call, been buying timber in kalkaska for 16 years. If you have sugar maple on the property, might be worth a look.
989 321 0965 anytime


----------



## fishdoc1 (Feb 13, 2014)

Charlie Kitchen in Fife lake/ South Boardman did ours. He hand cuts and uses a bobcat to get the trees. Benefit of the small equipment is that the surrounding trees aren't damaged when skidding logs. He is an honest man and will not rape your land at all. I can't say enough about the job that was done. PM me if you need his phone number.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

fishdoc1 said:


> Charlie Kitchen in Fife lake/ South Boardman did ours. He hand cuts and uses a bobcat to get the trees. Benefit of the small equipment is that the surrounding trees aren't damaged when skidding logs. He is an honest man and will not rape your land at all. I can't say enough about the job that was done. PM me if you need his phone number.



Just a fantastic reply, thank you......I'm not sure if he comes up to Petoskey, but he sounds like someone I badly need in my situation. I will also call him.


----------



## hardmaple73 (Jan 24, 2013)

Jimbos said:


> Just a fantastic reply, thank you......I'm not sure if he comes up to Petoskey, but he sounds like someone I badly need in my situation. I will also call him.


I would be happy to give you a quote, we buy timber state wide.
Seam


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Just a fantastic reply, thank you......I'm not sure if he comes up to Petoskey, but he sounds like someone I badly need in my situation. I will also call him.


Hey Jimbos, What kind of trees do you have, and how big are they? Any saw logs out of them? I'm a hobby woodworker with a portable sawmill.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

I'd call Travis Miller of Eco-Management. Based out of Luther, I believe. He's great for helping small landowners improve their land and get timber contacts set up and fair contracts drawn up. He also does hand planting of saplings and puts in food plots. I've worked with him on several of our timbering jobs and he's working with my neighbor right now. We walked the neighbor property together just this weekend. Unlike most foresters, Travis is a hunter and knows exactly what deer hunters are looking for and trying to do. I couldn't speak more highly of a forester who knows what a hunting land owner wants and how to get there.
231-342-3819


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Shipshewana hardwoods came up from indiana and paid me up front...used twice....pm me if u want contact


----------



## Midalake (Dec 7, 2009)

Oger said:


> Shipshewana hardwoods came up from indiana and paid me up front...used twice....pm me if u want contact


I VERY HIGHLY recommend against signing a contract getting paid "up front"


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

2508speed said:


> Hey Jimbos, What kind of trees do you have, and how big are they? Any saw logs out of them? I'm a hobby woodworker with a portable sawmill.


We had a monarch white pine uproot last summer during a storm. We would like to have it harvested and milled into knotty pine. It's 4 foot in diameter at the base ,2 [email protected] 50 foot and 16 " @.75 foot
Property has been in the family since 1959 , and I know there's not been and nails or wire in the tree. Tree is about 30 yards into a tag alder / spruce swamp
Can anyone harvest this tree or know someone that can. There is also a smaller one that uprooted that also could be harvested.
Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app

Edit: This is 8 miles East on Grayling, 1/2 mile north of M 72 , We will be there Sunday Jan 3
Pm's welcome


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

hillbillie said:


> We had a monarch white pine uproot last summer during a storm. We would like to have it harvested and milled into knotty pine. It's 4 foot in diameter at the base ,2 [email protected] 50 foot and 16 " @.75 foot
> Property has been in the family since 1959 , and I know there's not been and nails or wire in the tree. Tree is about 30 yards into a tag alder / spruce swamp
> Can anyone harvest this tree or know someone that can. There is also a smaller one that uprooted that also could be harvested.
> Sent from my Torque using Ohub Campfire mobile app
> ...


Ask the sawmill where you plan to have it milled for suggestions.


----------

